# CD10: Grafik einscannen und nachbearbeiten



## DanielBodensee (25. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe CorelDraw 10 und möchte eine eingescannte Grafik neu einfärben. Nachdem ich festgestellt habe, dass CD beim einfärben gleich die ganze Grafik mit einer Farbe färbt, suche ich jetzt ein Tip wie das gehen könnte.

Die Grafik ist eine Strichzeichnung ohne 3D-Effekte etc, also relativ einfach.

Wie könnte ich nun die Grafik (ich vermute mal) in Objekte zerlegen um dann diese entsprechend einzeln einfärben zu können?

Wenn es mit CD nicht geht, gibt es ein Programm dafür und das möglichst Freeware?

Gruss,
Daniel


PS:
Das ganze ist ein gezeichnetes Kücken in aufgebrochener Eierschale. Da alles schwarz/weiss ist, möchte ich die Elemente wie Eierschale, Kücken, Schnabel etc einfärben und muss dazu ja die Elemente umranden zum einfärben.

Hoffe es ist verständlich was ich will ;-)))


----------



## akrite (25. Januar 2006)

.... eigentlich brauchst Du die ganze Grafik nur tracen und dann die gewünschten Objekte nur neu einfärben.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## schurre (25. Januar 2006)

Stimmt schon. Vor dem Einfärben sollte man halt noch die Gruppierung aufheben 
Wenn Trace da keine geschlossenen Objekte erkennt, könntest du mehr Schwierigkeiten haben. Dann muß man entweder das Bild von Hand nachzeichnen, oder einiges Tricksen.


----------



## DanielBodensee (25. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

mal ne bescheidene Frage, was ist tracen und wie mache ich das mit CD10? Die Grafik liegt als JPG vor.

Gruss,
Daniel


----------



## schurre (25. Januar 2006)

Zur Corel Graphic Suite gehört ein Programm namens Trace, mit dem man Bitmap-Grafiken in Vekotrgrafiken umwandeln kann.


----------



## DanielBodensee (28. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

habe das Programm für das tracen gefunden, soweit ist das jetzt klar. Leider werden viele Bereich die farblich nicht zusammen hängen erfasst und somit kann ich den Bereichen/Objekten keine unterschiedliche Farbe zuweisen.

Gibt es da noch ein Trick um zBsp durch verschiedene Durchläufe des tracen einzelner Bereiche/Objekte zu ermöglichen?

Gruss,
Daniel


----------

